

A Presentation Without Stories Is a Lecture - mauricedecastro
http://mindfulpresenter.com/mindful-blog/a-presentation-without-stories-is-a-lecture

======
strwbrry
This title is worth its weight in gold! So true!

I no longer present with words - but just with photos, images to help me tell
my story. I also use props - great for pitching.

The guys at Instagram never had a pitch deck - they just dragged in a
prototype that told a story....

